# wrong time

## bjoern

I'm just wondering how to set up the correct time, Althought I correctly symlinked to /etc/localtime and the BIOS shows the correct time, too my system clock seems to be about 2 hours ahead of the real time...

any suggestions?

bjoern

----------

## Jeevz

Check your /etc/rc.conf file. If your bios clock is set for local time then make sure CLOCK="local".

----------

## AnimalMachine

Like Jeevz said, check your rc.conf.

If you have it set to what it should be already (GMT or local), then try deleting the /etc/adjtime files. Check the man page for hwclock for details.

----------

## Nitro

You might be interested in setting up ntpd.  It will sync you with timeservers you choose, and your clock will be accurate to within a few millaseconds (maybe more?).

I run it on my server, and my internal machines sync with my server.

----------

